# How to Set a Price on the Life of a Beloved Pet?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thought provoking article from the NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/26/y...-for-pets-end-of-life-care.html?smid=fb-share


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought provoking article and something everyone should consider seriously. Thanks for posting, Marj!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd have a hard time knowing where to stop on spending too. It all depends on the quality of life of my pet, cat or dog.... will they suffer more.More time isn't always quality time... I know if I had the money, I would, if I didn't ,I'd sell what I could to get it...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

For me I would not spend huge amounts if I knew there was no cure for my pet. I would make them as comfy as possible & then PTS when I knew it was going downhill. I do not want unnecessary suffering for a pet just for my benefit.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And an interesting companion piece:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/26/b...urgery-what-do-you-do.html?src=me&ref=general

I really identified with this article. I still wonder if I did the right thing for my Lola considering the outcome. But the hope was there for remission and she was a young dog. But the bills were astounding...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

GReat article, Marj, a lot of food for thought. I just went thru something similar with my stepdaughter's dog--he was bleeding, needed a transfusion so her vet sent them to the Specialty Referral Clinic. Can you say ca-ching big time?! They start the $1200 procedure, then the vet says in order to find out what's causing it, they need to do an endoscopy for $1700, but that may or may not tell us what's going on. It was agonizing, I felt so sorry for her because she absolutely could not afford that. Ultimately, she made the decision to forgo the endoscopy, her dog came home in a few days, threw up some pieces of bone, and is now fine. But this entire ordeal was absolutely heart-wrenching...makes you think about a lot of things.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tanner's Mom said:


> GReat article, Marj, a lot of food for thought. I just went thru something similar with my stepdaughter's dog--he was bleeding, needed a transfusion so her vet sent them to the Specialty Referral Clinic. Can you say ca-ching big time?! They start the $1200 procedure, then the vet says in order to find out what's causing it, they need to do an endoscopy for $1700, but that may or may not tell us what's going on. It was agonizing, I felt so sorry for her because she absolutely could not afford that. Ultimately, she made the decision to forgo the endoscopy, her dog came home in a few days, threw up some pieces of bone, and is now fine. But this entire ordeal was absolutely heart-wrenching...makes you think about a lot of things.


It's especially hard at the specialty referral centers. The one I went to was also a teaching center. So, all the residents wanting to do procedures. At one point Lola had astrominically high liver enzymes after being started on high dose pred. They had never been high before. They immediately wanted to do a liver ultrasound and biopsy. I said no. It was most likely due to the pred, and what was a biopsy going to do for her? Confirm what we already knew? You always need to ask, what will this test do for the betterment of my dogs health. Is it crucial information? If not, think it over. It should be this way in human health care too. I can't even begin to tell you how many useless tests we do in hospitals. Mostly for CYA reasons (cover your a**). Humans are too litigious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rescues pay hundreds even thousand to help dogs that have been neglected or abused. Some of the animals are young, some middle aged old too.

If it's dollars and "cents", why send all that money on an older , or sick or injured dog when you can use that money to a lot more healthy rescue healthy ones?
But dollars and "sense" makes us spend it because our hearts over rule our wallets...

When I was younger,I'd buy a fun car and still made sure I had money to care for my fluffs if anything came up and I'd manage to have money for donations... 

Now I'm older and when I see a fancy car or motorcycle.. I think, "you know how many fluffs could be helped with that money?"

Helping a younger dog is an easier choice for most people to justify... but an older one that will get a couple happy years of life left after years of abuse...might be hard for some but I'm still a sucker for a fluffy face,I'd do it without hesitating as long as it gives them some quality to the life they have left...

I just ask myself, are they going to suffer more, is it worth it for them.. I can't really ask if I would I do it if it were myself in that spot, because I already tough out a cold but the first fluff sniffle I hear,they're on the way to the vet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good articles. Really makes you think! That's why I picked PetPlan - because they do pay for genetic issues unlike some other insurers. I would do whatever I could to help or save Tyler unless it prolonged pain and suffering. I wish we had more of that choice in humans.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Food for thought with both articles. A lot depends on the age of the dog and the quality of life after a procedure. One thing I am sure, I would never spend 25,000$ for a procedure. BUT, you should never say NEVER. I never even questioned what Alex's legs surgery is going to cost (around 3,000$). I don't know exactly how much I spend after he was diagnosed with a heart murmur and enlarged heart. When it is split over a 4 years period you don't realize how much you really spend. I could find out by going over his bills and add everything up. But I not even want to. I did it with no regrets. He was with us 4 more years. That's worth the money I spend. But there is still a limit to what I would be willing to do especially if it is an old dog.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> For me I would not spend huge amounts if I knew there was no cure for my pet. I would make them as comfy as possible & then PTS when I knew it was going downhill. I do not want unnecessary suffering for a pet just for my benefit.


same here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> And an interesting companion piece:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/26/b...urgery-what-do-you-do.html?src=me&ref=general
> 
> I really identified with this article. I still wonder if I did the right thing for my Lola considering the outcome. But the hope was there for remission and she was a young dog. But the bills were astounding...


Pam stop wondering. You did what you thought was the right thing to do when it happened. And it was a young dog. That makes a difference too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Good articles. Really makes you think! That's why I picked PetPlan - because they do pay for genetic issues unlike some other insurers. I would do whatever I could to help or save Tyler unless it prolonged pain and suffering. I wish we had more of that choice in humans.


We don't have a choice when it comes to end the pain and suffering in humans. In a way, our pets are luckier than we are.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These really are good articles. I think most of us that have previously had fluffs have had to make this type of decision at least once -- often more.

I agree with Sandi -- but, still, it isn't easy to put your heart and soul fluff to sleep, even when you know it's time.


----------

